# DTG printers comparison chart pros/cons



## tra517 (Aug 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are any online articles that may have a dtg printer comparison chart.. anything like a consumer reports chart?

T-Jet, Flexi-Jet, DTG Kiosk, Kornit, Mimaki, Tex-Jet 

Is there anyone in the forums that may have worked with several or all of these dtg printers that would care to share their opinions of the pros and cons of all that they have worked with?

I read some of the posts with concerns that the dtg printers dont print on black shirts. I noticed on the site for flexi-jet it shows an example of a black t-shirt being printed and the end result looks very clear to me. I also saw on the site for the t-jets, the t-jet2 says it is for printing on both light and dark shirts ( i believe black).

I am also concerned about fading. I know just from purchasing retail screen print shirts from stores selling roxy, hurley, fox, etc that I've purchased screen printed shirts that the colors have faded so ?? not sure what the difference is in fading between screen printed and dtg printers - though would be curious to hear from anyone who uses both, washes both, etc 

thanks for any tips, advice, help, etc.  
shell


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the best thing to do when researching DTG printers (because of the price tag and because of the printing questions) is to see one in person at a tradeshow.

That way you can see the print quality first hand as it comes out of the machine, ask all the reps questions, etc.

Jerid posted a breakdown in this other thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?p=34041#post34041

Also more information is available here:
http://www.screenprintinguniversity.com/forums/forums.html

A comparison chart would be a neat idea though!


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Tra517,

I agree wholeheartedly with Rodney. Nothing substitutes seeing these machines perform in action. I didn't research when i purchased my t-jet instead I relyed on the history of the company i was buying it from. I also let the cheaper price for the t-jet sway me.

Anyway, I learned that it was a big mistake for "my company". Why? Because my needs were more than what the t-jet was capable off. I eventually sold it and bought a Brother GT-541 which fit my business model perfectly.

Had i saw these machines both in action I would have Known immediately that the Brother was a better fit for my business. I also would have saved almost a year owning a t-jet and trying to make it fit.

Near or shortly after the ownership of my t-jet i wrote up a comparison chart that is posted on a different board;

Comparison Chart:
http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?highlight=comparison+chart&t=1539

Those that sell the different machines may scream that the chart is not complete or that i picked weaknesses of their machines. What i did was pose questions about things that i learned owning a machine that i didn't think about before buying one. 

This chart can be added to or if you don't like a question you can scratch it off.

Simply put I don't sell printers, I don't get any commissions nor am I affiliated with any company. I also have "never" accepted any "favors" or "payments" for anything I say good about any printer. My statement is solely based on my exerience as an end user.

Other comparison you may want to see is this one;

Comparison Test:
http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?highlight=comparison+chart&t=891

This comparison was done by someone that "owns" a Brother GT-541. He has "since" become a distributor. I landed on that board during the time i owned my t-jet and show this comparison and found it quite interesting.

Hopefully this should get your started on the way to researching machines.


----------



## tra517 (Aug 27, 2006)

rodney, thank you! i will go check out those links.

angela thank you as well! that is what i like to do.. talk to those who actually own the machines - your info has helped immensely and is seriously appreciated.


----------

